# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Manson est a parrainer !! Aidez le!!

## Vive Le Chat

Manson est arrivé à lâge de 4 mois, en pleine période hivernale, accompagné de trois autres chatons : Pitchou et Marilyne (même famille) et Linda, un peu plus âgée. Ils ont été récupérés par un couple de seniors qui nourrissaient quatre chats sauvages. Ces personnes allaient partir pour 2 mois. Lépouse avait la maladie de parkinson. Ils nous ont donc contacté, durant lhiver dernier, en pleine période de neige.Cest un chat discret, qui sentend bien avec tous mais entretient un rapport fraternel avec Manga en particulier. Il a été placé en famille daccueil mais depuis est revenu dans lassociation.Manson est resté un peu peureux. Il dort souvent à coté de Linda et dans la journée il se promène dans l'enclos.Si vous désirez aider Manson, faites un geste généreux pour lui en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.Pour parrainer Manson cliquez sur ce lien :   http://www.helloasso.com/association...formulaires/11

----------

